# Bad breath- food?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

Has your girl been seen by your Vet recently to rule out any medical issues?

I know some of the members are either currently feeding their dogs Eukanuba or have in the past. Hopefully they will comment also. 

We'd love to see some pics of your girl too, enjoy the forum.


----------



## ellisda1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Angelmonkey1222 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 6 month old golden female who is on Eukanuba large breed puppy. Recently she has been gassy with bad breath. Her teeth get brushed once or twice a week so she does not have tartar build up. Also her adult teeth are grown in and she does not eat poop outside. I am hinting it is her food not agreeing with her.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this with their pups or have a recommendation for food? I am not looks at spending a small fortune oh food but do want a good quality.


You might want to take a look at some of the Dog Food evaluating sites (www.dogfoodadvisor.com is one I've looked at). For decades I fed my dogs Iams and had no problems, and no health issues. According to the reviews, this food, and ScienceDiet (recommended and sold by my vet) and the standards like Purina, are routinely "not recommended". I noticed that two foods from warehouse places (Kirkland's dog food from Costco and BJ's store-brand dog food) have (to me) surprisingly high ratings. I have not used either but will probably give them a try when the new puppy arrives. They appear cheaper than top rated comparable brands (Blue Buffalo, TOTW, etc.) Sorry, but I have no suggestions for breath control - Greenies???


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Word of caution regarding feeding Blue Buffalo-I use to feed my guys BB, it did not agree with them, it was too rich for their system. Some dogs do great on BB while others do not. I had a lengthy discussion with my Vet about BB, she put it in layman's terms, that BB has alot of different ingredients, it's too rich for a lot of dogs. 

I'm currently feeding my two Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach-they are doing great on it. There are quite a few members feeding PPP SS and other Purina Pro Plan varieties.


----------



## Angelmonkey1222 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I was looking at a grain free food but was not sure if that is ok for puppies or just trying a salmon instead. Maybe it's just a trial and error thing. I am making an appointment with the vet just to make sure she is ok.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Word of caution regarding feeding Blue Buffalo-I use to feed my guys BB, it did not agree with them, it was too rich for their system. Some dogs do great on BB while others do not. I had a lengthy discussion with my Vet about BB, she put it in layman's terms, that BB has alot of different ingredients, it's too rich for a lot of dogs.
> 
> I'm currently feeding my two Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach-they are doing great on it. There are quite a few members feeding PPP SS and other Purina Pro Plan varieties.


I had the opposite with these two foods...ProPlan SSS caused big-time itchies for Hank but we've had great success with Blue Buffalo. Just goes to show there isn't one perfect food.

At 6 months she still may be getting some of those large molars which may account for the bad breath.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're right, you just never know. 

Some dogs will do great on a particular brand while others will not.


----------



## Baggio (Oct 18, 2013)

Angelmonkey1222 said:


> Hi,
> I have a 6 month old golden female who is on Eukanuba large breed puppy. Recently she has been gassy with bad breath. Her teeth get brushed once or twice a week so she does not have tartar build up. Also her adult teeth are grown in and she does not eat poop outside. I am hinting it is her food not agreeing with her.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this with their pups or have a recommendation for food? I am not looks at spending a small fortune oh food but do want a good quality.


Yeah, it's definitely the dog food...but it's different between every dog - some brands may cause bad breath for certain dogs - it just depends on the dog him / herself. 

My recommendation would be to see if you can phase in some different foods? To a different brand? My favourites (before switching to home made dog food) were Applaws, Orijen and Taste of the Wild - Lucky liked all of these. 

While these were really decent brands, though, we eventually did change lucky over to home made food (see some recipes we used here: Dog Food Recipes | Dog Food No More), and we noticed improvements in his coat - it became shinier, his teeth were whiter, and his bad breath was reduced significantly. 

Good luck...hope you find a solution soon!


----------

